# Grrrr ... RANT !



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 8, 2020)

So I was doing some maintenance on my Stihl SH 85 blower/ca and I noticed I was missing a screw. One of the fine thread ones that attaches the rewind assembly to the engine. I figured, I'm ordering parts, I'll just buy another screw, it under $2. the replacement was bare steel instead of black anodized. Re-assembled no problem.

I decided to pull the rewind off the see if there was any leakage from the replacement oil seal. WHAT THE HECK. That screw is NOT a Trox, it is a Allen. On top of that it is a SAE Allen. That that I will be disassembling this anytime in the near future, but what a pain !


----------

